# What is a good CNC machine for a small shop



## paulespo (May 30, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a CNC machine for my small shop.
I do have a old windows XP computer that I have not discarded as yet.
Looking for a machine for under $1000. Any help from people who have bough one and any problems to avoid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Paul. Here's a place to start. Inexpensive CNC router tables that won't break the budget. -


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Your 1k cap will limit you to kit CNCs at best. The least expensive CNC that Probotix sells ready to run is their V90 MK2 (20" x 13" cutting area) at $2699. You can get a Shapeoko 3 (16" x 16") from Carbide3D.com for $999 + shipping . You'll still need a PC to run it. They include their own software to draw up parts to cut. No experience with it to recommend or not. With the V90 you get a Linux PC running LinuxCNC to run it, but will need something else to draw up parts to cut. Cut2D from vectric is $150. 

4D


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Go to Amazon, and just type in CNC Routers. There are several on the market within the budget range you are looking for. Some have great reviews and some do not, You can buy a new Piranha from Rockler or Next Wave Automation. The cost is $1599,00. They are now including a Bosch Palm sized Router. The router cost is about $120.00 They started out not selling the Machine with a router, There are some machines that cost a lot more. The Piranha comes with the Software needed to operate. I am not trying to sell you on this product, but it has a lot of pluses some of the others do not. They have great training vids that come with the software and the you will not find a better support and technical group anywhere, if your [n need some help. They have larger models called the Shark. Larger and more money. The Next Wave Automation company, is based right here in the U S A. I do not know how large a Router you are looking for. The one i have described has a working base that is quite small. It is a three axis Router and the table working X axis is 12 inches wide and Y axis is 14 .5 inches and Z Axis is 3.5 inches. 

I looked at kits and such to build my own and decided against that. It can be done and several I have seen are pretty good and some were not. 

Good luck and hope you find what you need


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Take a look at the following for info:

Homemade CNC Router The Builder's Guide (FREE!)

Might save you some $$ if you do-it-yourself. It is possible.


----------

